# How bad is it if your PH level was between....



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

tested my Ph level and it reads anywhere from 5.0-6.0 how bad is this?


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

That is pretty low. Is that how it is when comes out of the tap?

edit: typo


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

obviously its bad...i thought u said u had piranhas before....u would know if it was bad...and yea add some ph up in there or something


----------



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

i would not use ph buffers .imo they just make matters worse they tend to cloud water and increse to fast very stressfull to fish . i say do a water change because when a tank is cycling the ph goes down . or if you have not did a water change in a while try a water change . get it tested agan if that does not help get a pice of coral rock and put it in there that should buffer it up to 7.0 8.0 hope this helps


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

Thanks







btw i know the ph is pretty low, but ive enevr had it that low nore heard about potential hazards to the fish's health having it that low. How would a Ph level drop from 6.8 to 5.0? any ideas? Not saying thats my case, but i was just curious about some things that might be able to do so.


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

not sure man...not sure...just add some ph up i think...but i guess the guy who said not to use is more experienced then me...sorry i cant help


----------



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

well bio bactera causes it to lower and decomposition of plants food matter lowers ph . its just part of the cycle process so i say do a water change it may be due . i have had nothing but troble out of ph incresers .aslo adding ph up may cause more problems so if your ph is low do a water change and get your water tested again it will help . trust me i may not have many post son this site but i have a lot on other sites . hope this helps


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

What is the ph of the water coming out of the tap? How long do you wait between water changes and how many p's do you have in your tank? What kind of plants and decorations do you have in your tank? How hard is your water?

I would try to handle this naturally. Ph buffers are a can of worms that can cause a lot of headaches and potentially fatal situations.


----------



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

a jump from 5.0 to8.0 can be fatal to your fish . if you have to add some coral untill the ph is buffere







d


----------



## NitrousCorvette (May 31, 2004)

I used Ph up, and it didnt really "harm" anything, but i dont want to risk anything. I dont know what the Ph is when its just plain tap, but i do you TLC Super water conditioner








and last time i did a water change was prob 6 days ago.......i guess i am do for another one today :nod: ill keep you guys posted on the parameters after the WC :nod:


----------



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

di it cloud the water adding ph up can aslo cause unseen problems .but if your doin a water change should help if you feed heavy


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

How about posting in the right forum - it's not that hard








As you started posts in wrong forums numberous times before (we've actually been receiving complaints about it), consider this your last warning before you actually receive a warning









*_Moved to Water Chemistry_*


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

complaints? from who...tahts wierd


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz said:


> complaints? from who...tahts wierd


 Doesn't matter: it's not your business.
We have 5000+ members: I doubt you know all of them, what they think and what they pm to each other...


----------



## m0m0n3y_m0pr0bl3mz (Aug 10, 2004)

alrite...chill guy


----------



## pirannahzzz (Jul 23, 2004)

i dont have a problem with it whoever complains should shut th fu#k up


----------



## smithgrind_who (Mar 26, 2004)

NitrousCorvette said:


> tested my Ph level and it reads anywhere from 5.0-6.0 how bad is this?


Here is some good info I found...



DonH Posted: May 16 2003 said:


> QUOTE (RhomZilla @ May 16 2003 said:
> 
> 
> > In bigger tanks PH tends to be lower versus smaller tanks were PH seems to stay at a stable level. Dont worry about your PH being at 6.0, Eric. My 125 is at 6.0 when it started and still is, even after trying raising it.
> ...


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2004)

Smithgrind, good post.









The carbonate hardness of the water is responsible for stabilizing the pH. If the water is too 'soft' the addition of organic acids from fish food, waste, and wood will cause the ph to quickly decrease.

The water from my tap is also very soft. In several of my tanks, I filled a section of my filter with broken clam shells to increase the carbonate hardness of the water.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Nitrifying bacteria start dieing at a ph of 5.5. Crushed coral especially the aragonite formula is excellent for buffering the ph.


----------

